# recommending a used car dealer in Guadalajara



## mhughu

WE have FM-3's and are looking to buy a used car in GDL. Could someone recommended a dealer? We want Mexican plates and are looking for a Ford Ecosport.

Thanks,


----------



## RVGRINGO

I would suggest that you look first at the various Ford dealers. They will only keep the better used trade-ins and sell the rest to the independent used car dealers, of which there are many. There are also used car tianguis, especially on weekends, where you may find cars by the hundreds, maybe thousands, but beware of good title, good condition, etc.
Of course, there are also online automobile resources, such as mercadolibre.com.mx and others.


----------



## surfrider

Could not have been better timing or a better question mhughu. I also am looking for the same thing. RV thanks for your imput.
mhughu, I am wondering if you and I went together if because we were getting two cars - could we both get a better deal - after all they would be selling two cars not just one --- ya two titles and prices but still????what do you think??


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexican car dealers price fairly and don't 'dicker' much. If you want to haggle, go to the tianquis and hope it still runs and that you can get it registered. A reputable dealer will sell you a good used car, with a warranty, take care of registration and deliver it to your home when that's all done; usually in about three days.


----------



## FHBOY

I've come across many dealers by Googling seminuevos. 

RV, did you say there is another resource for finding used cars from dealers. Would the tianquis car sellers be equivalent to the USA "independent" used car dealers, aka"gravel lots"?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The 'auto tianguis' are available to individual sellers, as well as others. Buyer be qualified to buy, and I don't mean just with money, but always beware. Remember, you must have the complete paper trail back to the original 'factura' in order to register a vehicle, and any liens, fines or tickets must have been paid, as they stay with the car and not the previous owner.


----------



## tommygn

My best experiences have been with dealerships.

If you want to look somewhere else and you are looking for the best used car website in Mexico, go to Autos usados y seminuevos en México en Autoplaza just beware that this is a website and you should thoruoghly check out any cars you find.


----------



## FHBOY

*Rag Tops*

What is your opinion on convertibles in the Lakeside area/traveling through Mexico por lo general?

What I am asking is how practical they are there. I did not see many in Ajijic/Chapala.


----------



## Mikee17

FHBOY said:


> What is your opinion on convertibles in the Lakeside area/traveling through Mexico por lo general?
> 
> What I am asking is how practical they are there. I did not see many in Ajijic/Chapala.


Hi,

I've been living in San Juan Cosala which is next to AJijic for 1-1/2 years, and you're right you don't see many convertibles. 

Although it seldom rains during the day time which gives you plenty of top down time, I would be concerned about the security issues of someone quietly slashing the roof to unlock the car and steal something from the interior. 

Beside that if you don't need to carry many people (which a very large percentage of local vehicles need to do) you'd have a blast driving one around.


----------



## FHBOY

Mikee17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been living in San Juan Cosala which is next to AJijic for 1-1/2 years, and you're right you don't see many convertibles.
> 
> Although it seldom rains during the day time which gives you plenty of top down time, I would be concerned about the security issues of someone quietly slashing the roof to unlock the car and steal something from the interior.
> 
> Beside that if you don't need to carry many people (which a very large percentage of local vehicles need to do) you'd have a blast driving one around.


The slashing thing is something my wife brought up too. Here in the USA, we had a New Beetle convertible, I loved that car. Let's hear what others have to say.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> The slashing thing is something my wife brought up too. Here in the USA, we had a New Beetle convertible, I loved that car. Let's hear what others have to say.


There is a guy near me with a showroom condition Porsche 356 convertible parked on the street. He restores old cars.

If you want a convertible, go for it. Life is too short to spend it worrying about what might happen. That is what insurance is for.


----------



## tommygn

Any chance he would sell that Porsche?

Personally, I think that if someone is going to preak into your car, it makes no difference if it is a convertible, its easier to break the window and that you can do on almost every car.

My opinion on convertibles? LOVE THEM. Im a gearhead and very little do I enjoy as much as driving my convertible to Malinalco or Valle de Bravo.


----------



## TundraGreen

tommygn said:


> Any chance he would sell that Porsche? ...


Probably. He has a succession of old cars. There was a '49 Ford for awhile. He has a Model A or T truck that he is rebuilding. There was a 55 Chevy for awhile. He is on my morning running route and it is like visiting a museum to go by every day.


----------



## tommygn

Would you mind asking him? Only if its on your way...

How much he wants for the Porsche, if he sells, etc...?

Is it Black or Silver?



(Sorry, I don´t mean to hijack the thread)


----------



## TundraGreen

tommygn said:


> Would you mind asking him? Only if its on your way...
> 
> How much he wants for the Porsche, if he sells, etc...?
> 
> Is it Black or Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I don´t mean to hijack the thread)


Silver. It is really beautiful. I had a friend in college who owned one. Her parents had a lot of money. It was pretty new then. 

I will ask him when I can. It might be a while.


----------

